# Small inaccuracy with the FreeBSD Handbook



## hitest (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings,

I have discovered a small inaccuracy in the FreeBSD Handbook.  I encountered the error when installing XFCE on FreeBSD 9.2.
The FreeBSD Handbook lists the PKGng command to install XFCE as follows: `# pkg install xfce4`. That command yields no results. However, the following command does work: `# pkg install xfce`.

Respectfully submitted,

hitest


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 22, 2013)

I get the impression that this is more related to the repository than the handbook. First there is actually a port x11-wm/xfce4 so the naming seems correct. And when I try this using the current package manager this works as expected:


```
$ pkg_add -rn xfce4 | head -2
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.2-release/Latest/xfce4.tbz... Done.
Package dependency iceauth-1.0.6 for ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.2-release/Latest/xfce4.tbz not found!
```
As such I'm tempted to put the blame with the repository.


----------



## hitest (Dec 22, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I get the impression that this is more related to the repository than the handbook. First there is actually a port x11-wm/xfce4 so the naming seems correct. And when I try this using the current package manager this works as expected:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The PKGng system works differently than pkg_add.  As you noted the command `pkg_add -r xfce4` works.  The command `pkg install xfce4` does not work.  It would be helpful if the command in the Handbook was edited.


----------



## hitest (Dec 23, 2013)

Reported the error to the FreeBSD document project.  I received a reply from Rene and the error will be corrected shortly.


----------



## hitest (Dec 23, 2013)

The Handbook error is now fixed.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure it's a correction.  pkg(8) does globbing, so `pkg add xfce` is going to try to add every package that starts with "xfce".  But those are not all part of the main x11-wm/xfce4 port.


----------



## hitest (Dec 23, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it's a correction.  pkg(8) does globbing, so `pkg add xfce` is going to try to add every package that starts with "xfce".  But those are not all part of the main x11-wm/xfce4 port.



I'm talking about the new package manager.  The older pkg_add command is still there in the handbook.  That is, `pkg_add -r xfce4`.

`pkg install xfce` is for the new package manager, PKGng.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, pkg(8) is the new package system.


----------



## hitest (Dec 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes, pkg(8) is the new package system.



Okay.  My point was that the older stated command for PKGng, `pkg install xfce4`, did not work. The new command does work and properly installs Xfce 4.10. `pkg install xfce`


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay, the pkg(8) package is called xfce-versionnumber.  `pkg install` has to match the whole package name.  So yes, this is correct.


----------



## hitest (Dec 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> So yes, this is correct.



Just to clarify, do you mean this is correct?

`pkg install xfce`


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, that's right.


----------



## hitest (Dec 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right.



Thanks for the reply.  Happy Holidays, wblock!


----------



## lucasreddinger (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you know why it might not be working for me? I get this:


```
$ sudo pkg install xfce
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'xfce' available in the repositories
```

I'm on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64 with PKGNG.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 21, 2014)

This link may explain it: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46917.


----------



## lucasreddinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, thanks for the heads up. I should have thought about the possibility that it was a build issue.


----------

